# Foot Candles



## Judith (Aug 23, 2007)

I read that orchids need a given range of light in footcandles. Each species needing a different amount. I have never read just what this means. Please tell me which of the following is the correct answer, using Phal as an example: 800-1200 fc. 

A. The amount of light that the plant receives at any given moment when measured with a light meter reading in fc.

B. The total amount of footcandles received by that same plant for the whole day.

I am going to post this to other forums.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 23, 2007)

Judith,

Good question. The answer is A. In your example, Phals should be getting 800-1200 fc at *any given moment* during daylight hours. 

-Ernie


----------



## bwester (Aug 23, 2007)

footcandles = one of those STUPID standard measurement units that only the US and 2 others use.


----------



## smartie2000 (Aug 24, 2007)

....light colour plants a role too. the greens aren't very good


----------

